# thursday 8-21 get together



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hey members i know we usally get toghter at the oval office but being the third thursday of the month how about we go over to the RFRA building and listen to what capt. paul redman and joe z. have to say. their will be food but bring your own drink (beer or what ever) their is a grill out side if anyone want's to grill up something. if you where watching blab tv sunday and saw joe z. talking with capt. dale perkins and capt.bob zales you know that their is a lot of new stuff coming our way this year. i have already posted something on the chit chat about noaa rules coming in 2009 and by 2011 another $25.00 fee to fish! so come on out we need your help to stop this all you have to do is listen. 

scot


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm down for anything....lets do it.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll be coming this week so just let me know where. I am game for whatever. JOE


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Joe,the building is located at 1007 W.Pine st. See everyone there.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for pushing this Scot.


We will have our regular monthly meeting this Thursday at the RFRA Building (1007 Pine Street across from Joey Patti's Seafood Deli) at 6:30 p.m. Please plan to attend.


Topics we'll talk about include primetime reef deployments, we're getting to a now-or-never situation with new rules looming next year. We'll also have some information from Robert Turpin, Escambia County Marine Resources Division Chief, on a new survey about reef usage that is designed to tell state and federal folks exactly what we're seeing on our reefs -- HOLY COW, a way provide them with accurate data.


We also will talk about proposed changes to the federal charter boat and head boat permits. While this doesn't impact 90% of you, it's a sign that the federal government is overstepping its bounds yet again. If you've ever fished a charter, this is important. If you have a friend who runs charters, this is important.


Bottom line: It's important.


We'll also have Gulf Coast Grand Slam t-shirts on sale at bulk and discount prices. We have all sizes leftover from the tournament and every color under the rainbow (as long as it's white).


Questions?
E-mail me at [email protected]


Thanks
Joe Zwierzchowski
VP RFRA


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

scott i am going to do my best to make it. there is alot of people over there i would love to finally meet.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

For those of us that live in the Milton Pace area......I wouldn't mind car pooling. My Durango can fit 4 comfortably.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

that would be a great idea we could meet at the oval office before 6:00 pm. needto leave by then to get there on time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i might be up for the car pool deal. thinking about fishing so if i do i'll already be at day break. ray i'll call you later this afternoon and maybe you can let me know what ya'all are doing.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to try and make it tonight but I doubt I will be able to. Bigrigz's (Ken) wife had their baby last night. A healthy 7lb girl. I'm going to go up and visit him at the hospital.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i am going to the oval office for a burger and a beer before i go to the meeting if any one wants to ride along i will be leaving there about 5:30 or 5:45 pm. see ya!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

ya'll missed a great time and awesome food. capt. paul and joe cooked up a fish fry and beans. everybody needs to come next month. theirs a lot you need to hear about what is going to happen this winter. we need your surport all you have to do is show up and eat. wow what a deal! try it you just might like it! all are welcome! 

scot


----------

